# Schmetterlinge



## Digicat (16. Juli 2006)

Servus Teichfreunde

Dieses Thema hat nicht unmittelbar was mit Teich zutun, würde aber trotzdem gerne Eure Schmetterling im Garten und rund um Eure Teiche sehen.

Ich mache mal den Anfang:

Kleiner Perlmutfalter (Issoria lathonia)
     

__ Segelfalter (Iphicles podalirius)
     

__ Tagpfauenauge (Inachis io)
   

So jetzt seid Ihr dran.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo zusammen,

Paros ist bekannt für einen bestimmten Schmetterling mit vielen Namen: __ russischer Bär, spanische Fahne, Jersey tiger usw. Im Butterfly Valley - Petaloudes, dem einzigen feuchten Ort auf Paros,  hängen sie zu Tausenden im Blattwerk der riesigen, alten Eukalyptusbäume. Ich wohne nur etwa 400m davon entfernt. Seit drei Jahren kommen immer mehr dieser schönen Schmetterlinge auch in meinen Garten, wahrscheinlich angelockt durch das Teichklima. Die herrlich orangeroten Hinterflügel sieht man nur im Flug. Leider ist es mir noch nie gelungen einen fliegenden Schmetterling zu fotografieren und ich kann deshalb nur ein Foto ruhender Schmetterlinge einstellen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo meine Lieben,

solange Ihr mich nicht fragt, was das für Schmetterlinge sind...

Edit: Ich sehe gerade - die lieben alle __ Lavendel ! Und ein kleiner Perlmuttfalter und ein __ Segelfalter (danke, Helmut !) sind wohl auch dabei.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi Stefan,

der erste auf deinen Fotos ist ein __ Distelfalter (Vanessa carduii).
Bei mir im Garten hab ich bisher gesehen: __ Admiral, __ Kleiner Fuchs, __ Tagpfauenauge, __ Weißes C, Taubenschwanz, Kohlweißling, __ Landkärtchen, Feuerfalter (eine rotorange Bläulingsart), Blutströpchen, Dickkopffalter, Distelfalter, Totenkopf (saß die Tage in der Dämmerung an der Hauswand, sicherlich frisch eingeflogen) und jede Menge kleiner __ Nachtfalter (wenn die im Zimmer rumschwirren landen sie im Aquarium als Häppchen für meine Schmetterlingsfische )

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

@ Frank: Jetzt bin ich aber sprachlos, soviele Arten __ fliegen bei dir umher  , beneid  .
Bei uns sind auch einige unterwegs, aber soviele hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Aber vielleicht wirds ja noch, denn die Weissen __ Sommerflieder blühen noch nicht.

@ Stefan: schöne Fotos, nur der __ Distelfalter schaut ein bisschen in die Breite gezogen aus  .

@ Elfriede: Den Russischen Bären habe ich bei uns in der Au auch schon gesehen, leider konnte ich noch kein Foto machen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,

liegt dann wohl am Falter, denn mehr als eine Ausschnittvergrösserung habe ich nicht vorgenommen.

Natürlich freue ich mich an den verschiedensten Faltern, habe natürlich nur in den seltensten Fällen die Kamera dabei.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

hab es auch mal probiert...

nur gut das ich so einen schönen Rüssel habe... 

 

und noch einer...


----------



## StefanS (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Aber Hallo Jochen - klappt doch, Kompliment !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

find ich aber auch !! 
mit welchem Equipment ?


----------



## jochen (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

freut mich das euch die Bilder gefallen.   

In letzter Zeit habe ich ein wenig Glück beim Fotografieren.

Zum Equipment...

Canon PowerShot S2 IS, ohne jegliche Zusatzlinsen oder Filter,

Einstellungen...

Programmautomatik,

Super Makroeinstellung,

ca 10 cm. Abstand vom Objektiv zum Motiv (die Schmetterlinge waren wohl im Nektarrausch...   )

Iso 50
1/ 320   1/400
max. Weitwinkel
Blende 4,0

*und jede Menge Glück... *

danach noch eine Ausschnittvergrößerung erstellt.


----------



## Dodi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo, liebe Schmetterlingsfreunde!

Ich habe auch einen für Euch:

 

Gestern hab ich einen "__ Admiral" im Garten gesehen, jedoch die Kamera nicht parat gehabt - leider!  Die finde ich einfach toll!


----------



## jochen (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Schmetterling beobachtet, der legte sich mit geöffneten Flügel flach auf das Wasser, das dauerte ca 1min, dann flog er davon.

Das Ganze wiederholte er mehrmals, ist das normal?
Ich habe sowas vorher noch nie gesehen.

Naja, hab ja noch nicht lange einen Teich...

 

@ Dodi, hast du schön getroffen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Jochen

Schön hast das Schachbrett (Melanargie galathea) abgelichtet, Gratulation  .

Einfach Perfekt !!!!

@ Dodi: Wunderschön eingefangen.

Es ist schon schön was man an einem Biotop für eine 
Vielfalt an Tieren/Insekten beobachten kann. Das ist schon ein "Mini-Universum".


Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## KamiSchami (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

huhu, so hier nun auch von mir einige bilderchen. sie leben zwar nich an meinem teich, aber immerhin an nem koiteich.... im schmetterlingshaus in aumühle http://www.garten-der-schmetterlinge.de/ *ggg* lg kami


----------



## jochen (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke, so langsam komme ich mit der Kamera klar, Fixfoto macht den Feinschliff.

War ein guter Rat dieses Programm zu nutzen.


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich auch die letzten Tage zwischen/vor/nach der Feldarbeit auf die Lauer gelegt. Der __ Sommerflieder steht am Teich, die __ Disteln am Feldesrand  

   

   

Bilder sind alle nicht nachbearbeitet-dafür fehlt momentan echt die Zeit und Geduld... Ich hoffe dafür auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## inge50 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

wer kennt diesen __ Nachtfalter?


 

 

Jeden Abend gegen 21 Uhr 30 besuchen sie unsere __ Nachtkerzen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

dieses Thema entwickelt sich ja gut,

@ Inge...

da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, hier im Forum wird das aber sicher noch gelöst.

@ Annett...

wow...   , das sind super Bilder, am besten gefallen mir die beiden Schmetterlinge ( Pfauenaugen?) unter den blauen Himmel...


----------



## Dodi (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Inge!

Hab mal div. Seiten durchgewühlt und folgenden gefunden:

Könnte es sich um diesen, die Gammaeule, handeln - der sieht zumindest ähnlich Deinem aus - kann ja sein, dass die Aufnahme etwas dunkel ist im Verhältnis zu der im I-Net.

Guckst Du hier:




oder hier:

http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/gamma.htm


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

@ Kami: Excellent !!!!

@ Annett: Hervorragend !!! wennst jetzt noch Zeit finden würdest zum nachbearbeiten, daß wäre dann das i-Tüpfelchen.

@ Inge: Dodi hat Klasse recherchiert  

Leider sind bei mir noch keine Neuzugänge vorbei gekommen.

Freue mich das euch die Schmetterlinge auch gefallen/interesse geweckt haben.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## inge50 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

@Dodi: vielen Dank, das muß er sein. Hab auch noch ein bisschen gegoogelt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## gabi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi Forumer,

Schmetterlinge sind auch ein Hobby von mir. Nur leider halten die so selten ruhig. Aber einige befinden sich auch schon auf meiner Festplatte. Hier mal eine Auswahl der Schönsten.

ein Zweig mit Beinen
 
Mondvogel genannt

Gold auf __ Igelkolben
 
Goldzünsler

Hat sich aus dem Wald hierher verirrt
 
Waldbrettspiel

ein Geist in der Nacht
 
Federgeistchen


----------



## jochen (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

@ Gabi...

Dein Goldzünsler sieht ja super aus, so einen habe ich in unseren Garten noch nie gesehen...klasse.    

Hatte heute das Glück einen Schmetterling beim Abkühlen beobachten zu können.

Hier kurz nach dem Anflug,

 

er hatte so großes Gefallen am Teich,

  

das ich ihn sogar als Porträt fotografieren durfte...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Als ich mal die Tage abends noch mit nem Bierchen am Computer saß kam doch gleich so ein Schnorrer ins Büro. Wollte wohl ein ein Bier haben

Eine __ Trinkerin oder __ Grasglucke (obwohl das ein Trinker ist, da Männchen, die Weiber sind bald doppelt so groß und ockergelb)
Woher der Name Grasglucke kommt sieht am am Bild mit den zusammengefalteten Flügeln. Wenn die Falter ruhen gleichen sie einer hudernden Glucke - Gras...  weil sie viele verschiedene Gräser als Futterpflanzen haben (fressen gerne __ Schilf).
Der Name Trinkerin bezieht sich auf den ungewöhnlich hohen Wasserbedarf der Raupen. Bekommen die Raupen nicht genug Wasser werden sie zu "Mörderraupen". Sie überfallen dann andere Schmetterlingsraupen und saugen diese aus 
Wegen des hohen Wasserbedarf des Nachwuchses kommen diese Falter hauptsächlich in Feuchtgebieten vor.

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

Gestern am Nachmittag ist bei uns im südlichen Niederösterreich ein Schwarm Kaisermäntel (Argynnis paphia) eingefallen  

Hatte wunderschöne Exemplare vor der Linse  und dann streikt meine Cam  .

Heute zur Rep. gebracht.

Werde sie wohl erst in 4 - 6 Wochen bekommen  .

Dann wird wohl auch die Saison der Schmetterlinge vorbei sein  

Leider wirds das für heuer mit Fotos gewesen sein.

Traurige Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## gabi (11. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi Helmut,

kann mir deinen Ärger gut vorstellen. Ich ärgere mich ja auch wenn ich ein gutes Motiv habe und dann die Kamera sagt "Akku leer". Aber gleich 4-6 Wochen? Da würde mir wirklich was fehlen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber wir haben am Wochenende mal eine Taube geschossen  , na ja, besser gesagt ein Taubenschwaenzchen (Macroglossum stellatarum) fotografiert. 100%-tig scharf sind sie nicht geworden, aber die Tierchen sind ja auch so was von schnell  


         


         ​

Falls Ihr mögt ... noch ein paar Schmetterlingsbilder gibt es *hier*


----------



## inge50 (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ludwig,

klasse, sehr schöne Bilder  

Auch die Aufnahmen der anderen Schmetterlinge sind dir gut gelungen.

Wär da nicht auch was für unseren Fotokalender dabei?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ludwig...

die Bilder sind einfach spitze...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi,

bei mir sind dieses Jahr kaum Falter zu sehen. Selbst Fuchs, Kohlweißlinge und Pfauenaugen sind absolute Mangelware (dafür gibts aber auch keine Blattläuse ). Ich hab bisher nur einen einzigen interessanten Falter zu gesicht bekommen (sonst fast nur Admirale )

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Frank

Schön hast dieses Taubenschwänzchen, nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Hummelschwärmer, abgelichtet  .

@ Claudia & Ludwig:
So hätte ich gerne einmal ein __ Taubenschwänzchen erwischt


----------



## Conny (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

einen Schmetterling eher aus der Macrosicht hätte ich auch noch. Er steckte immer wieder den Rüssel in die Blüte, von der ich dachte, sie sei längst verblüht.

Foto


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Conny,

so wie es uns scheint, hast Du einen "__ C-Falter" (Polygonia c-album) fotografiert.

siehe auch *hier*


----------



## Conny (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Claudia & Ludwig,

was würde ich ohne Euch machen 
Ich kann mir einfach die Namen all der Flora und Fauna nicht merken.  und ich dachte schon: Was hat der da?

Foto


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Frank
> 
> Schön hast Du dieses Taubenschwänzchen,
> 
> ...


----------



## Inken (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern hab ich einen "__ Admiral" im Garten gesehen, jedoch die Kamera nicht parat gehabt - leider!  Die finde ich einfach toll!




 

Für Dodi! ​


----------



## Dodi (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Inken,

lieb von Dir! 

Der ist ja schön.


----------



## Teichfreund (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Schmetterlingsfreunde,

was mir in den letzten Jahren immer mehr auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass früher ein eher seltener Gast bei uns inzwischen der häufigste Schmetterlingsvertreter geworden ist. Der __ Admiral. Nebenbei auch noch einige Tagpfauenaugen.
Selbst die früher häufig vorgekommenen Kohlweislinge und auch __ Zitronenfalter sehe ich so gut wir gar nicht mehr.
Liegt das jetzt nur an meiner Unaufmerksamkeit  oder könnt ihr gleiches berichten?

Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Dodi (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Markus,

ich kann Dir da nur zustimmen. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich jedoch insgesamt sehr wenig Schmetterlinge im Garten beobachten können, leider.
Tagsüber einige Kohlweißlinge, __ Admiral und __ kleiner Fuchs dann eher abends mehr Falter.


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Markus!

 jetzt, wo du´s sagst... Stimmt!

Der häufigste Schmetterling war hier eigentlich immer der "Kleine Fuchs", auch das __ Tagpfauenauge sah man recht häufig. Der __ Admiral war da immer schon etwas Besonderes! In diesem Sommer waren aber ohnehin wenig Schmetterlinge zu sehen, der __ Sommerflieder wurde nicht oft besucht...

Nur auf dem Kompost fand ich immer wieder den Admiral, denn er scheint Bananen- und Melonenreste zu lieben!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sommer waren aber ohnehin wenig Schmetterlinge zu sehen, der __ Sommerflieder wurde nicht oft besucht...



... das stimmt auch bei uns. Wir haben drei Schmetterlingsflieder im Garten, die in diesem Jahr aber leider vorwiegend "Besuch" von Erdhummeln und Bienen hatten.

Hier allerdings __ fliegen vorwiegend Weisslinge, in allen Arten und viele __ Bläulinge. Andere Falter oder gar __ Edelfalter gab es dieses Jahr fast keine. Leider auch die von Euch doch noch etwas häufiger beobachteten "Füchse" und "Admirale". Der häufigste Schmetterling (wenn man bei den seltenen Besuchen von häufig sprechen kann) war hier das "Grosse __ Ochsenauge"-

Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es war in diesem Jahr einfach kein "Schmetterlingsjahr" und sie kehren in 2009 in alter Pracht in unsere Garten zurück  :beeten :beeten :beeten ... drücken wir die Daumen !!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Vor ein paar Tagen noch schrieben wir über einen schmetterlingsarmen Sommer und als hätten sie es gehört, sind sie da ....

In den letzten Tagen gab es sehr viele Tagpfauenaugen, Weisslinge, Mauerfüchse und __ Distelfalter ... und diesen hier:

 ​
leider schon etwas abgeflogen. Ein zweites Exemplar flog uns noch beim selben Spaziergang vor die Linse. Dies war der grösste freilebende Schmetterling, den wir bisher gesehen haben.
Hätten wir nicht nachgelesen, hätten wie die Spannweite auf über 10cm geschätzt. Laut Literatur werden es aber nur 9cm, aber so "gross" war das Tierchen bestimmt. Leider sind die Bilder von dem "Riesen" ziemlich schlecht, der __ Schwalbenschwanz wollte einfach nicht still sitzen bleiben  

     ​


----------



## Conny (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo C&L,

mein Lieblings-Schmetterling   
Wenn ich Eure, wie immer superschön präsentierten Fotos sehe, muss ich mich doch mal bemühen, bei mir etwas besser zu machen


----------



## axel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

Ich hab heut mal einen Schmetterling fotografiert .

Kaisermantel

 

lg
axel


----------



## butzbacher (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

sieht wie __ Kaisermantel aus.

LG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Axel,

sieht nicht nur so aus ... es ist ein __ Kaisermantel, wie "Butzbacher"  ganz richtig vermutet. Schaust Du hier ...

Diese Seite ist übrigens super, wenn Du mal "unbekannte Schönheiten" bestimmen möchtest ...


----------



## axel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Oh vielen Dank Ihr Beiden  

da hab ich gleich noch ein neues Foto 

Diestelfalter

 

Mal sehen ob ich den Namen herausbekomme. Den hab ich ja öfters hier schon gesehen .



lg
axel


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,
hier auch Einer, der gestern vorbei flog.
Das rote Ordensband.
lG
Carmen


----------



## axel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Sehr schöner Schmetterling Carmenoki

Ich hab heut auch wieder drei Neue im Garten entdeckt .


Tagpfauenauge.......................................kleiner Feuerfalter................................... Kohlweißling
         



lg
axel


----------



## Casybay (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Axel,
scheint ein super schönes Schmetterlingsjahr zuwerden!
Gibt soviele Arten, aber soooo schwer zu fotografierten! Hast Deine gut "eingefangen"
Carmen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



axel schrieb:


> Ist das ein Diestelfalter ?



@ Axel: , es ist ein Diestelfalter ... schön getroffen !!!


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo ihrs!

Gestern Nacht saß er am Fliegengitter:  

Laut Google ist es wohl ein __ Zitronenfalter, oder? Aber gibt es die auch in apfelgrün?


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Inken

Ich glaube nicht das dies ein __ Zitronenfalter ist, eher ein __ Nachtfalter oder __ Schwärmer ....... . So aus dem Bauch raus


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut!

Dachte ich auch zuerst, war dann aber irritiert durch die wirklich apfelgrüne Farbe, die auf dem Foto leider nicht zur Geltung kommt.. Genauso wie die Unterseite eines Zitronenfalters! Wobei der aber dann ja von oben doch eher gelb ist..
Aber dieser Besucher war von beiden Seiten gleich grün.. :? 
Ich goggle noch mal bei den Faltern, vielleicht finde ich ihn!

Danke!


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

 Ich glaube, es war ein Birkenspanner , oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Inken

Perfekt bestimmt 

und ich bin doch daneben gelegen (


----------



## Inken (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Danke, Helmut! 

Aber du hast überhaupt nicht daneben gelegen, in dem Link wird er doch als __ Nachtfalter beschrieben!


----------



## Inken (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo ihrs!

Am __ Sommerflieder war heute -zwischen den Schauern- wieder Hochbetrieb!

Einer fiel mir wegen seiner Flügelform auf:  
An der Unterseite könnte man das "C" vermuten:  

Ein __ C-Falter?


----------



## butzbacher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

ja, das ist eindeutig ein __ C-Falter. Meines Wissens nach ist es auch der einzige einheimische Schmetterling mit solch einer markanten Flügelform. 

Gruß André


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

hallo!
hatten wir den schon?


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Wie schön!!! 

Ein Großer Kohlweißling ?


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

mensch inken 
du bist ja ein wandelndes lexikon! 

so, wie der flattermann in deinem link beschrieben wird, hatte ich ja riesenglück, dass er sich "geöffnet" gezeigt hat


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Danke, Katja! 

Aber ein Lexikon bin ich ned... Ich stöbere nur gerne, zum Beispiel hier: diese Seite  hat sogar eine Bild-Schnellsuche, oder auch hier.
Und dann freut Inken sich, wenn sie was gefunden hat!


----------



## Inken (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Moin! 

Zu dritt flattern sie unter den Apfelbäumen:  

Ein Waldbrettspiel, oder?


----------



## axel (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Moin Inken 

Auch ein sehr schöner Falter !
Hast Du prima getroffen 
Denke auch das es ein  Waldbrettspiel ist .
Lustiger Name 

lg
axel


----------



## foja (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

 

 Hallo möchte auch ein paar Bilder zeigen
viele Grüsse aus dem im moment sonnigem Ostfriesland:


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## JoergK (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

noch ein paar Nahaufnahmen.

__ Distelfalter meets Echinacea...

     

und noch ein __ Tagpfauenauge:
 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Das ist ein sehr schöner Thread. Tolle Idee Helmut 

Bisher konnte ich in unserem Garten folgende Schmetterlinge bestaunen:



 
__ Schwalbenschwanz ca. 8 cm Spannweite


 
__ Kleiner Fuchs


 
Hummel und dezent im Hintergrund ein kleiner Fuchs



Dieser unscheinbare Schmetterling ist mir noch unbekannt??


 

 
Vermutlich ein Perlmutfalter

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## butzbacher (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Rainer,

der unbekannte Falter ist ein Großes __ Ochsenauge und der vermutliche Perlmuttfalter ist ein __ Kaisermantel.

Der von dir als __ Kleiner Fuchs bestimmte Schmetterling ist jedoch ein __ Distelfalter.

Gruß André


----------



## RainerSchm (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo André

wow, so viele Falschbestimmungen hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Bitte helfe mir weiter. Woran hast Du erkannt was, was ist?

Grüße in die Nachbarschaft

Rainer


----------



## butzbacher (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Moin Rainer,

erkannt hab ich es an der Färbung und der Musterung. Über 20 Jahre ehrenamtlicher Naturschutz verbunden mit vielen Exkursionen haben dafür gesorgt, dass ich die Schmetterlinge bestimmen konnte. Normalerweise sind Lurche und Kriechtiere mein Fachgebiet.

Für eine fachlich fundierte Artbeschreibung muss ich dich leider an ein Buch bzw. ins Internet bemühen. Aber mit den von dir vermuteten und von mir bestimmten Arten hast du jetzt eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.

Gruß André


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Aug. 2009)

*... mal was seltenes*

Wer von Euch schon mal auf Rhodos war, im Tal der Schmetterlinge (Petaloudes), kennt den " __ Russischer Bär (Euplagia quadripunctaria)"

 ​ 
Dieses "Bärchen" allerdings haben wir hier, sozusagen fast vor unserer Haustür am 16.08.08 fotografiert, in einem Wald nahe Alzey. 

Zuerst konnten wir es gar nicht glauben, aber als wir zuhause gegoogelt hatten, haben wir erfahren, dass es einige Stellen in Deutschland gibt, an denen er vorkommt. Unsere Heimat war allerdings dabei nicht genannt worden.

Der "Russische Bär" liebt feuchte Waldränder und bevorzugt __ Wasserdost als Futterpflanze - genau diese Kombination bietet das "Vorholz"


----------



## Elfriede (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

mein Garten bzw. meine Bäume sind voll mit diesen wunderschönen Schmetterlingen, denn mein Grundstück liegt keine 10 Gehminuten von Petaloudes, dem Schmetterlingstal hier auf Paros entfernt. 

Leider geht die Zeit der Russischen Bären für das heurige Jahr schon dem Ende zu, im Lauf des September wird das Schmetterlingstal geschlossen und öffnet erst wieder im Juni. Schade, denn auch ohne Schmetterlinge ist der Park mit seiner Wasserquelle und den  riesigen, uralten Bäumen ein Erlebnis.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Elfriede,

wir haben mal gegoogelt nach "Deinem" Petaloudes. Das klingt ebenfalls nach einem sehr schönen und interessanten Ausflugsziel ... und macht Deine/Eure 2. Heimat (oder ist es mittlerweile die 1. ) noch interessanter als Urlaubsziel ... vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch noch mal auf Paros ein paar Tage Urlaub zu machen ... 

Liebe Grüsse vom Rheinhessischen Meer ans Mittelmeer


----------



## Elfriede (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

auch wenn ich die Winter nicht hier auf Paros verbringe, so  ist mir diese Insel doch längst schon zur Heimat geworden. Warum, das werdet Ihr sicher verstehen, wenn Ihr einmal auf Paros Urlaub machen und dem Schmetterlingstal (und auch mir, wie ich hoffe) einen Besuch abstatten werdet, denn ich wohne ganz in der Nähe von Petaloudes, wie bereits gesagt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

,

mein erster Schmetterling in 2010 hatte sich nun ausgerechnet in unser Treppenhaus verirrt. Das arme __ Tagpfauenauge hatte reichlich rampunierte Flügel, natürlich hab ich ihn nach einer kleinen Session gleich in den Garten gebracht - er hat ersteinmal ordentlich den Tau von den Priemeln gelutscht. Natalie hat sich riesig gefreut als Sie zum ersten Mal in Ihrem Leben einen Schmetterling sah - ich :freu mich schon auf den Sommer. Hoffentlich gehts ihm gut :beten


----------



## axel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ralf 

Tolle Fotos hast Du da gemacht 
Bei mir sind auch schon so gelbe Schmetterlinge und Tagpfauenaugen herumgeflattert .

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Danke , meistens hauen die ja sehr schnell ab und ein Tele hat man ja auch selten spontan drauf. Der hier war eben geschwächt und kabbelte seelenruhig auf meine Hand zum Weg in die Freiheit.


----------



## Inken (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ralf!

Du glaubst nicht, wie gut deine Fotos tun... doch endlich Frühling!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

, wird endlich Zeit - leider solls bei uns zu Ostern wieder kälter und verregneter werden 

 ich will endlich mehr Zeit für Garten und Teich haben wollen, der Sandkastenbau steht an und Natalie kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Inken (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

[OT] Eure Kleine wird ja bald ein Jahr... Kinners, die Zeit rennt..

Na denn, Papa, mach mal hüh mit dem Sandkastenbau!  Ich wünsche euch ganz viele Schmetterlinge, __ Frösche, __ Libellen, und was sich sonst noch so für die Kleine entdecken lässt! Das wird ein spannender Sommer![/OT]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

[OT] Danke , jeep mit Kind rennt die Zeit viel schneller als ich je dachte -  ich freu mich schon auf meine bald beginnende 2 Monatige Elternzeit[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

Heute, beim Besuch einer Gärtnerei, sitzt mitten im Stauden-Verkaufs-Rabatt`l ein Wiener Nachtpfauenauge ...
     
Entschuldigt bitte die ungewohnte, mindere Qualität, sind Handy-Fotos


----------



## Casybay (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Ja Super Aufnahme trotzdem, Helmut
War der Nachtpfauenauge der Rabatt?


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Wäre schön gewesen ... aber ich habe dankend abgelehnt, bei mir würde er im Freien erfrieren (im Moment 7,1°, tendenz fallend) und im Haus würde ihm unsere Miezen den Garaus machen 

Um wieder aufs Thema zurück zukommen ...

Bei uns flatterten schon einige herum, wenn es mal nicht regnet, wie ... __ Tagpfauenauge, Kohlweißling, diverse __ Bläulinge .....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Wahnsinn, wie groß war denn der Bursche so etwa ?


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Ralf

Weiß jetzt net wie groß so ein Pflanztopferl ist ... aber schätze mal die Flügelspannweite waren so 10 - 12cm .... und er ist im Freien gesessen und hat es über sich ergehen lassen, daß wir manche Blüte ein bisserl auf die Seite gedrückt haben. Sonst hätte ich ihn nicht so gut erwischt ...


----------



## Joachim (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

@Helmut
Ich seh hier immer wieder tolle Bilder von Schmetterlingen/Faltern - ich glaub im Lexikon ist noch Platz ...


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Wow, Helmut! Ich beneide dich, ich hab noch nie ein __ Wiener Nachtpfauenauge live gesehen.
Sind ja glaub ich die größten in unseren Breiten.
Bei mir im Garten gibts bisher nur Kohlweißlinge. Und so gaaanz kleine, die nicht in meinem Kosmos Schmetterlingsführer sind. Vermutlich sinds Motten. Ich stell gleich mal ein Foto rein, vielleicht kennt ja jemand die kleinen Flatterer. Bis gleich!


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Achja, und übrigens



Digicat schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte die ungewohnte, mindere Qualität, sind Handy-Fotos



die übertreffen die Quali so mancher Compact-Cam 
müsstest mal meine Handy-fotos sehen...


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

So, hier bin ich wieder, mit den versprochenen Bildern von meinem Minifalter. Der hat ungefähr max. 1,5cm Flügelspannweite.


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Ich glaub, ich kanns jetzt selbst beantworten  nachdem ich alle Fotos in diesem Thread bewundert habe: ist es ein Goldzünsler?
Manchmal sollte man/ich mal den Thread vorher durchschauen, bevor man/ich frag(t)


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Dany

Leider schweigt sich der Hr. Reichholf (Autor meines Bestimmungsbuches) aus ...

Aber bei der Durchsicht des Threads vor deinem hochladen der Bilder wäre mir so einer aufgefallen ... ich such mal ...


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Na siehst ... hast ihn schon selbst gefunden 

Übrigens mein Bestimmungsbuch hat den Goldzünsler nicht mal im Stichwortverzeichniss, muß eher ein seltenes Exemplar sein


----------



## gabi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut und Dany,

hätte sonst auch gerne ausgeholfen. Der Goldzünsler (Pyrausta aurata) ist einer meiner Lieblinge und ein Kleinfalter. Nicht selten aber in den meisten Bestimmungsbüchern sind nur die Großen und auffallenden Falter abgebildet. Von wann sind denn die Aufnahmen?

LG
Gabi


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

... vom 1.5.2010 um 11:44 Uhr ;-) das zweite ein paar Minuten später 
irgendwo hab ich noch ältere Aufnahmen von vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch von so einem Goldzünsler.
Warum fragst du? Ist der nur kurze Zeit im Jahr zu beobachten?


----------



## Garfield (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Bild rausgekramt vom Juni 2006.
Es ist das einzige Mal dass ich das __ Taubenschwänzchen hier gesehen habe seit ich hier wohne (1994 ).
Mich würde interessieren, ob und wo die regelmässig gesehen werden , vielleicht schon dieses Jahr.


----------



## nik (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

wir haben die __ Taubenschwänzchen seit Jahren im Garten, Wenn der Phlox blüht sind die sicher da.

Das ist nahe der Stadtgrenze zu Frankfurt/M. Dieses Jahr habe ich noch keine gesehen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## StefanBO (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Toll, wozu so ein Forum gut ist 

In meinem Schmetterlingsbuch sind auch keine __ Zünsler drin  Seit ein paar Tagen taucht immer wieder einer hier auf, s.u.

Laut Wikipedia gibt es ja auch noch ähnliche Arten, muss ich mir noch mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## gabi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Stefan,

auch dein Falter ist ein Goldzünsler (Pyrausta aurata), genau wie Dany’s. Tolle Makkroaufnahme.

Hallo Dany,

meine Frage nach dem Aufnahmedatum bezog sich auf die Flugzeit dieses Falters. Diese beginnt zwar im Mai aber in diesem viel zu kalten Frühjahr hab ich selber den ersten erst in der letzten Maiwoche gesehen. 1. Mai ist wirklich früh.


Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## StefanBO (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Gabi,
Wikipedia schreibt zum Pyrausta aurata, dort Purpurzünsler (Pyrausta aurata genannt, ja:


> Die Art ist vom Purpurroten __ Zünsler (Pyrausta purpuralis) nur schwer zu unterscheiden


Und in den Beschreibungen dann viel so in der Art "kann, muss aber nicht" ...  Was ist hier denn der typische Unterschied zum Purpuralis?

Ich habe auch gleich noch ein Foto; der saß eben noch innen auf dem Rollo:

 
Was ist das?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi,

hier bei mir ich ich in diesem Jahr gerade mal letzten Monat 1 halb zerruptes __ Tagpfauenauge und heute einen kleinen Fuchs gesehen:beten (sonst noch keinen !!!!! einzigen Tagfalter - nur nachts paar "Motten" im Zimmer.

MfG Frank


----------



## gabi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Stefan,

Pyrausta aurata unterscheidet sich von P. purpuralis in der Zeichnung des gelben Flecks am Innenrand. Der ist bei purpuralis "m"-förmig und bei aurata durch ein rötliches oder braunes Band in mehrere kleine Flecken zerschnitten oder fehlt (fast) vollständig.

Der grüne Falter müsste ein Eichenwickler (Tortrix viridana) sein aber ohne Gewähr, hab nicht kontrolliert.

@Frank,

ja, zur Zeit sehe ich auch kaum Tagfalter. Letztens mal ein __ C-Falter, davor ein __ Tagpfauenauge und einige __ Bläulinge. Wo sind die __ Weißlinge die sonst bei mir das gros der Tagfalter stellen? Aber bei den Temperaturen werden die hübsch in ihrem Versteck bleiben.

Hier ein neuer __ Nachtfalter von mir vom 14.6.2010 der auf den abenteuerlichen deutschen Namen Honiggelber Haarbüschelspanner hört (Eulithis mellinata).


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Gabi,

vielen Dank  den Eichenwickler hatte ich leider nirgendwo (Bücher, Web) finden können. Da er ja nur ein paar Tage als Falter lebt, werde ich ihn wohl nicht wiedersehen 



gabi schrieb:


> Hier ein neuer __ Nachtfalter von mir vom 14.6.2010 der auf den abenteuerlichen deutschen Namen Honiggelber Haarbüschelspanner hört (Eulithis mellinata).


Haarbüschelspanner? Bei euch treiben sich ja merkwürdige Gesellen rum - was es nicht so alles gibt


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

Gestern, in einer Teichbau-Pause war ich wieder einmal mit der Cam durch den Garten unterwegs .....

Zuerst kam mir dieser "Hubschrauber" vor die Linse

 
Was könnte dieser __ Schwärmer wohl sein .... Taubenschwänzchen schließe ich aus ....
Also ein Hummelschwärmer ... beim Googlen bin ich dann noch auf den Skabiosenschwärmer gestoßen ... dieser hat für mich die größte Ähnlichkeit 

Dann kam dieser __ Zitronenfalter vorbei
 

Zu guter letzt noch ein Schachbrett
 

Ich hoffe Euch gefallen die Fotos, wobei der Schwärmer net 100% scharf ist .. sind sehr schwer mit manuellen Fokus zu treffen


----------



## gabi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,

das erste Bild zeigt ein __ Taubenschwänzchen. Ich kann die orangen Hinterflügel erahnen, die die beiden anderen __ Schwärmer nicht haben. Schön eingefangen. Ich hab dieses Jahr noch keines gesehen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Gabi

Danke 

Bilde mir aber ein, daß die Flügel "Gläsern" waren 

 

Eine andere Perspektive, wo man die "Gläsernen" Flügel vielleicht besser erkennen kann  

..... also nicht so wie beim __ Taubenschwänzchen


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Helmut,

der Skabiosenschwärmer passt nicht wirklich.

Das Taubenschwänzchen schon.

Ich seh da auch keine "gläsernen" Flügel, sondern nur welche, die sich schnell bewegen...


----------



## gabi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,

auf diesem Bild (Ausschnitt von deinem zweiten Foto) erkenne ich ganz deutlich einen orangen Hinterflügel.
Gläsern wirken die Flügel nur weil der Falter während der Belichtungszeit flattert.


----------



## Garfield (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

seinerzeit wurde mir gesagt, das wäre ein __ Taubenschwänzchen.
Trägt vielleicht zur Klärung bei.
Je nach Belichtungszeit hast du mehr oder weniger von den Flügeln drauf.
Ich habe schon lange keinen mehr bei uns gesehen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Jeannot

Danke für dein Bild 

Schon klar das man das über die Belichtungszeit steuern kann ....

Mein erstes Bild:
Belichtungszeit: 1/100
Blende: F10
Iso: 400

Zweites Bild:
Belichtungszeit: 1/80
Blende: F10
Iso: 400

Falls es wieder zu einer Begegnung mit dem "__ Schwärmer" kommt, wähle ich Iso 800 und Blende 2.8 und Serienbilder .....  ... Versuche damit die Flügel einzufrieren ... die Cam kann ja bis zu einem 1/8000 belichten ... Obs reicht


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Helmut,

vergiss die Flügel - ausnahmsweise darfst Du mal aufs Hinterteil starren  - dann dürfte alles klar sein - __ Taubenschwänzchen!


----------



## Conny (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

endlich kommen auch die Schmetterlinge zu uns in den Garten! 





Ich habe heute versucht Insekten im Flug zu erwischen  die sind ja sooo schnell


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Conny

Das schaut mir stark nach einem "zerfransten" "Kleinen Kohlweißling" aus  den du gut erwischt hast .... 

Bei uns flattern diese sehr oft vorbei ... aber habe wegen deren Geschwindigkeit noch keinen ablichten können ... die sind so "zappelig", kaum sitzen sie mal ... sind sie auch schon wieder weg


----------



## shake (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Wow, superschöne Fotos!

In meinem Mietsgarten habe ich zwar letztes Jahr einen __ Sommerflieder gepflanzt, aber der mickert noch sehr und blüht daher auch nicht. :-/

Die Fotos hier haben mich sehr an meine Kindheit erinnert wo es immer was besonderes war die Schmetterlinge im Garten zu bewundern. 

Aber ich werde nun auch mal wieder genauer nach den schönen Tierchen gucken und meinen __ Flieder hätscheln. Vielleicht hilft ja auch der Miniteich und lockt die Schmetterlinge an.


----------



## laolamia (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

hi!

ich hab erst 2 mal in meinem leben einen __ schwalbenschwanz gesehen, gestern das letzte mal... und nie hab ich es geschafft ihn zu knipsen 
aber ich hab jetzt ne ecke mit seinen pflanzen... er darf bleiben 

gruss lao


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo moin!

Diese beiden habe ich im Urlaub auf Menorca erwischt:

   
   

Wen oder was habe ich dort fotografiert? Ich kann sie in meinem Schmetterlingslink nicht finden... 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Schmetterlingsfreunde,

ist zwar etwas off topic, weil es kein Schmetterling ist, aber ich finde es ist ein sehr schöner __ Nachtfalter, der da letztens bei uns ins Wohnzimmer geflattert ist und der es verdient hier gezeigt zu werden. 

     


Er hatte sogar organgefarbende Oberschenkel. Kennt jemand den Namen dieses hübschen Falters?

Nachdem ich ihn abgelichtet hatte, habe ich ihn auf eine Königin der Nacht gesetzt. Ich hoffe, er fühlt sich dort wohl. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Rainer!

Was für ein schöner Falter! 

Ein Brauner Bär denke ich.

Hier ist ein schönerer Link: http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/caja.htm


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

wow Inken das war aber schnell 

Wie hast Du ihn so schnell gefunden? Ich hab bestimmt schon eine halbe Stunde gegoogelt. 

Super, danke Dir

Rainer


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Gerne, Rainer! 

Ich habe mir diese Seite abgespeichert. Dort wird man relativ schnell fündig! 

Nur meine Urlaubsschmetterlinge habe ich dort nicht gefunden..  Oder übersehen..


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Inken,

könnte der zweite Schmetterling (Bild 3 und 4) nicht ein Großes __ Ochsenauge sein? 

Leider konnte ich den anderen auch nicht bestimmen. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Rainer, du Fuchs!

Doch, du hast recht! 

Die Unterseite ist identisch, nur die Oberseite der Flügel hat bei "meinem" Schmetterling etwas mehr orange! Aber das mag ja variieren.

Danke!


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Inken,

der erste Falter  ist ein Waldbrettspiel.


----------



## Inken (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Guten Morgen, Christine!

Beim Waldbrettspiel bin ich gestern auch kurz hängen geblieben, hatte es aber viel dunkler in Erinnerung. Ich habe ihn [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/64/]hier[/URL] bei uns im letzten Sommer im Garten beobachtet. 

Aber die Farben scheinen wirklich sehr zu variieren. Mein Urlaubsschmetterling ist zwar viel bräunlicher, aber du hast recht!! Das isser! 

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## gabi (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Inken,

in Deutschland hätten Christine und Rainer mit ihren Vermutungen recht. Aber auf den Kanaren __ fliegen (auch?) Verwechslungsarten. Ich geb dir mal zwei Namen die deinen Faltern näher kommen. Kanaren Waldbrettspiel und südliches __ Ochsenauge. Beide auf deinem link unter __ Edelfalter 2 (__ Augenfalter) zu finden. Eine Bestimmung ist das aber immer noch nicht da ich bei Tagfaltern noch arge Probleme mit den Variationsmöglichkeiten habe. 

LG
Gabi


----------



## Inken (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Gabi!

Jetzt wird's interessant! 

Du hast tatsächlich recht! Scheinbar ist es das Weibchen eines Rotbraunen Ochsenauges, dass seine Verbreitung von der Iberischen Halbinsel bis hin zum Kaukasus findet.

Und auch beim Waldbrettspiel hast du mich weiter gebracht! Allerdings bin ich dann beim Madeira-Waldbrettspiel hängengeblieben, da es etwas bräunlicher ist als das Kanarische. 2.Reihe, 1. Bild: das ist "mein" Schmetterling! 

Bloß, wie kommt der von Madeira nach Menorca...  Der dürfte da gar nicht sein.. 

Danke!!!


----------



## gabi (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Inken,

da bin ich heftig ins Fettnäpfchen getreten. Hab doch tatsächlich die Balearen mit den Kanaren verwechselt.   Das kommt davon wenn man immer nur Urlaub mit dem Auto macht.

Da ich keine Hinweise über ein anderes Waldbrettspiel von den Balearen gefunden habe wird es wohl doch ein normales Waldbrettspiel sein, die im Süden Europas in dieser Farbform vorkommen. Wenn Walter Schön sagt dass die beiden anderen Arten nur auf Madeira bzw. den Kanaren vorkommen dann stimmt das auch.

Tschuldigung für die Verwirrung.


----------



## StefanBO (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Ist das auch ein Waldbrettspiel? War vor ein paar Stunden hier kurz zu Besuch, leider habe ich kein besseres Foto.


----------



## RainerSchm (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Genau Stefan, 

das ist auch ein Waldbrettspiel

Siehe unter http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/

noch einen schönen Sonntag

Rainer


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Moin,

unsere Schmetterlinge sitzen gerne in der Sonne...


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Vorhin mal fix "eingefangen"...


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

schöne Bilder vom __ Tagpfauenauge und __ Distelfalter. Mir gefällt vor allem, dass Du auch noch gleichzeitig Bienen knipsen konntest. 

Ich wünschte, unsere beiden __ Sommerflieder würden endlich mal größer werden. Der harte Winter und kalte Mai hat den beiden aber leider ziemlich zugesetzt. Es sind kaum Blütendolden dran, und daher sind auch kaum Schmetterlinge bei uns.  Naja, nächstes Jahr, neues Glück. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

__ Kaisermantel
     

Testfotos mit einer geliehenen 5D I und meinem Sigma 150/2.8 Makro

Vollformat kann was


----------



## Inken (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Unglaublich, deine Bilder, Helmut! 
So nahe war ich einem Schmetterling noch nie!  
_Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines.._  (Bild #3!)


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Helmut, 

gerade eben, war ich schon begeistert von Deinen Flugbildern der Mosaikjungfer. 

Aber die Bilder hier sind einfach *der* *Hammer. *Mit Bild #3 könntest Du bestimmt viel Geld machen 

   

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus

Heute sind mir diese vor die Linse geflogen ...

   

Dank sonnigen Wetter haben sie heute fleißig Nahrung gesucht ....


----------



## butzbacher (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,

bei dem schwarz-roten Schmetterling hast du hoffentlich salutiert - ist immerhin ein __ Admiral.  

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hab ich .... und dabei wäre mir fast die Cam aus der Hand gefallen ....


----------



## Suse (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Dieser Schmetterling wurde bei einem genußvollen Besäufnis erwischt.
Im Sommer tummeln / taumeln die in Massen in den halb vergammelten Kirschen rum.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

,

ich hab euch auch was aus Bulgarien mitgebracht - kennt jemand diese Art ? 

Hab ich hier in D noch nie gesehen, er ist riesig gewesen. Leider auch sehr flatterhaft so dass es schwierig war mit meinem 17-85er nen gutes Bild hinzubekommen.

  und ein Ausschnitt  

und von oben   leider unscharf  

Die Farben haben im Sonnenlicht super gewirkt, ein tolles Tier.


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Sieht aus wie der Timotey-Schmetterling  (oder wie dieses Shampoo hieß)
also, ein __ Schwalbenschwanz, würd ich sagen 
Bei uns sind die leider auch eher seltener, zumindest in Wien am Stadtrand.
Aber toll erwischt, dafür, dass er so flatterhaft war


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

jeep, sieht wirklich wie ein Schwalbenschwanz aus. Stelle ich gerne dem Forum als Ergänzungsbild zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inken (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Ist der schön!!!!

Ich glaube, solch einen habe ich als Kind zuletzt gesehen..

Wunderschön, der __ Schwalbenschwanz! 

Für's Lexikon solltest du den unbedingt noch hier einstellen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26173


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

ja gerne, blos bevor ich doppelt den Server belaste kann Annett ihn auch direkt von hier rauskopieren ?

Ich hab da noch was gefunden, eine seltsame dicke ca. 7-10cm lange Raupe querte meinen Weg. Die grünen Fresszähne sehen krass aus - weis denn hier noch jemand um welche Art es sich handelt ? Ebenfalls in BG geknippst.

  +


----------



## nik (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo zusammen,

ein __ Schwalbenschwanz ist schon spektakulär, habe dieses Jahr noch keinen gesehen.

@ Susi

das ist ein __ Admiral. Hier in Frankfurt eher selten, ist er dieses Jahr häufiger zu sehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nik


----------



## danyvet (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

@Ralf: Das muss irgendeine Art __ Schwärmer sein, allerdings kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, welcher. Aber vielleicht hilft dir das schon mal weiter und du kannst gezielter suchen, falls sich nicht noch jemand meldet, der diese Raupe genau bestimmen kann.


----------



## anlu (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

"Falscher __ Schwalbenschwanz"

__ Segelfalter: Iphiclides podalirius


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> - weis denn hier noch jemand um welche Art es sich handelt ? Ebenfalls in BG geknippst.



so, hab grad mal mit dem Admin von www.schmetterling-raupe.de gemailt. Er freut sich immer über neue Fotos seltener Arten.

Es handelt sich um einen Windenschwärmer


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Mahlzeit.

Zwei Bilder von Ralf habe ich ins Lexikon eingefügt - danke für die PN Ralf. 

@Anlu
Dürfte ich das erste Bild Deines Segelfalters ebenfalls verwenden? 
Wir haben bisher leider nur eine Seitenansicht im Lexikon.


----------



## Inken (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ralf!

Auf der Seite bin ich auch suchend unterwegs gewesen. Aber bei den vielen Farbvarianten hätte ich deine Raupe nie gefunden; da fehlt halt das geschulte Auge! 

Toll, dass dir dort so prompt geholfen wurde! 

Der Windenschwärmer scheint für ihn auch von großem Interesse zu sein. Da hast du also eine echte Rarität abgeschossen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

jeep, ich hab ihm die Fotos für seine HP geschenkt - echt ein fettes Räupchen. Meine Eltern haben bei ihrer Rundreise ein paar interessante Fotos gemacht: In China landen die auf nem Straßengrill und bekommen einen Holzspieß in den Hintern.


----------



## danyvet (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Ralf,

ich hab auch auf der schmetterling-raupe.de seite geschaut, aber auch nix gefunden, was der Raupe ähnlich sah.
Wenn man auf deinen Link vom Windenschwärmer geht, kommt da ein Bild vom fertigen Schmetterling. Hat die Seite vielleicht noch gar kein Raupenfoto vom Windenschwärmer?

Oh, seh grad, meine Frage hat sich erübrigt

noch ein Nachtrag: ich hab auch ein Foto von einem (wahrscheinlich) Windenschwärmer, allerdings war der tot  mein Kater..... Miststück :evil


----------



## anlu (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

@Annett!

Ja! Da sind noch 2 fotos, wo die Flügeln nicht abgeschnitten sind!


----------



## Inken (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

 Der ist sowas von schön, Julia!

@ Ralf: Manchmal gibbet Tage, an denen ich mich freue, dass ich kein Chinese bin. Heute ist so einer..


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ich hab auch auf der schmetterling-raupe.de seite geschaut, aber auch nix gefunden, was der Raupe ähnlich sah.
> Wenn man auf deinen Link vom Windenschwärmer geht, kommt da ein Bild vom fertigen Schmetterling. Hat die Seite vielleicht noch gar kein Raupenfoto vom Windenschwärmer?



Wenn du auf diesen Link http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/convolvuli.htm klickst und nach unten scrollst siehst du die Raupe.

Der Rüssel von dem kleinen hat ja echt eine beachtliche Länge … der kann anderen gut was wegschnappen bzw. saugen


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Julia.

Vielen Dank - habe das Bild gerade eingefügt.


----------



## Dilmun (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Heute mogen!


 

Der Sommer geht zu Ende


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Schmetterlingsfreunde

Uppps ... der Thread is a bisser`l verstaubt ...

Na dann wollen wir mal 

Heute entdeckte ich am Abend einen Bläuling

  
nur welcher ???

und ein "Sechsfleck-__ Widderchen" auch __ Blutströpfchen genannt


----------



## gabi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,

aber meine e-mail-Benachrichtigung funktioniert noch. __ Bläulinge sind nicht so mein Fall aber deiner sollte ein ramponierter Hauhechel-Bläuling (Polyommatus icarus) sein. 

Gestern (oder besser vorgestern, am Samstag) bekam ich diesen hübschen Kleinschmetterling vor die Kamera. Es ist Nemophora degeerella, hier ein Weibchen mit den kurzen Fühlern.

LG
Gabi


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Guten morgen Gabi

Danke für deine Bestimmung ...


----------



## Garfield (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi Helmut,

trifft sich gut dass du den Thread wieder rausgeholt hast.
Habe gestern auch einen Schmetterling fotografiert.
Ich kenne mich da ja nun gar nicht aus, sehe nur, dass es immer weniger Schmetterlinge gibt.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was ich da abgelichtet habe.


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Jeannot

Eine Bestimmung ist sehr schwer ... man kann gar keine Male erkennen 

Aber aufgrund der "zerfransten" Flügelform könnte es sich um einen "C-Falter" handeln 

Habe jetzt am Abend auf einer Brennessel diesen "Bläuling"  entdeckt ...

     

Kann mir bei der Bestimmung helfen .... Inken auf deiner verlinkten Seite habe ich Ihn nicht entdeckt


----------



## Andreas A. (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Helmut,
das müsste das Weißbindige Wiesenvögelchen (Coenonympha arcania) sein. Ich habe hier aber nur Literatur mit den deutschen Arten zur Hand. Keine Ahnung, ob es bei Dir noch ähnliche Arten gibt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## gabi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Andreas,

Coenonympha arcania wäre auch meine Vermutung. Der kommt auch in Österreich vor.

Garfields Falter halte ich für ein Waldbrettspiel (Pararge aegeria). Keine Ahnung ob da Wald in der Nähe ist. Aber so ein Bauchgefühl beim Anblick der Hinterflügelunterseite lassen mich in diese Richtung vermuten.

Hier ein Waldbrettspiel von mir aus 2008.


----------



## Andreas A. (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi Gabi,
nach nochmaliger genauer Betrachtung halte ich das Waldbrettspiel für einen echt heißen Tip. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Danke Andreas, Danke Gabi


----------



## Garfield (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi,

Ich danke euch für die Mühe bei der Identifizierung meines Falters.
Leider hatte das Tierchen die Flügel zusammengelegt zum Fotografieren.
Wald gibts hier reichlich, und das Waldbrettspiel scheint sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## grille (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo zusammen.

Eben diesen Thread entdeckt.Klasse!
Gehöre auch zu denen,die sich über jeden Falter im Garten freut.Dafür bleiben auch immer Inseln in der Wiese stehen.Insekten sollten eben auch noch ihren Platz finden,obwohl eben gemäht werden muß.
Ein Bild von einer solchen "Insel"(vor ein paar Tagen)
LG grille


----------



## Andreas A. (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Grille,
ich versuche auch immer den Insekten im Garten noch etwas Platz zu bieten und das notwendige Mähen stellt da ein Problem dar. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da viel an Insekten-Larven überlebt, wenn man da mit dem Rasenmäher drüber fährt. Ich habe zwar auch eine Sense, die ich aber nur in wenigen Gartenbereichen, die nicht ständig betreten werden, anwende. Ansonsten kann man nur versuchen, wie Du sagst, Inseln stehen zu lassen. Bei den oft betretenen Flächen wird bei mir nur selktiv und im Bedarfsfall gemäht (stark wüchsige Flächen öfter). Zudem wird kein Rasendünger oder Wassersprenger eingesetzt. Trockene Jahre sind für mich in Bezug auf den "Rasen" ein Glücksfall, da ich viele Flächen nicht so oft mähen muß. Dafür werde ich durch viele __ Heuschrecken im Sommer belohnt. Die Grenzen zu den Nachbarn pflege ich intensiver.
Dem Artenreichtum sind in meinem Garten dann aber doch Grenzen gesetzt. Es sind halt intensiv gepflegte Gärten drum herum.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hi,

ist zwar noch kein Schmetterling (und wenn nächstes Jahr fliegend auch nicht gerade hübsch), aber so ne bunte auffällig gefärbte Raupe hat ja auch was. Ist ne Larve vom __ Königskerzen-Mönch (Cucullia verbasci)

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

hallo!

zum zweiten mal innerhalb weniger tage hab ich einen schmetterling?! gesehen und find ihn nicht im netz.
koennt ihr ihn bestimmen, ich habe leider keine fotos machen koennen.

schwarz und ca 3 cm lang
weisse punkte auf den flegeln und orange am koerper.

schoen wenn ihn jemand kennt

gruss lao


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus

Vielleicht ein "Brauner Waldvogel"


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hoi,

oder ein Distelfalter


----------



## gabi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo,

hellsehen kann ich nicht. Gib uns doch noch ein paar genauere Details wie Tageszeit, wo/an welcher Pflanze gesehen. So spontan denke ich an ein Weißfleckwidderchen. Da würde ich wirklich von einem schwarzen Falter mit weißen Flecken sprechen.

LG
Gabi


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Schließe mich Gabi an  Schwarz mit weißen Flecken UND ORANGE am Körper KANN eigentlich nur ein Weißfleckwidderchen sein


----------



## laolamia (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

hi!

ja es ist der /das Weißfleckwidderchen

danke


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hmmm.... dieser hier hockt seit gestern in meiner Küche am Plafond. In meinem Bestimmungsbuch hab ich ihn nicht gefunden. So einen hab ich noch nie vorher gesehen....
Kennt den wer von euch?


----------



## gabi (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Dany,

das ist der Buchsbaumzünsler "Cydalima perspectalis", ein in Europa neuer Falter der sich zur Zeit stark ausbreitet. Die Raupen fressen wie schon der Name sagt an Buchs.

Nähere Informationen hier lepiforum oder hier http://www.lepiforum.de/cgi-bin/2_forum.pl?noframes;read=61185


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Oh, danke Gabi! So ein großer __ Zünsler, die üblichen sind ja eher so mottengröße. Und er ist so hübsch! Ich selbst hab ja keinen Buchs, aber meine Nachbarin  Mal sehen, wie sich die Stauden entwickeln. Ihr Buchs ist ja auch "meine" Hecke....


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Huch, der ist ja noch ziemlich neu bei uns! Erstmals 2009 in Österreich gesichtet worden! Und dann schon 2 Jahre später in meiner Küche!


----------



## gabi (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Dany,

die Profis aus dem lepiforum würden sich über eine Meldung deines Fundes mit Ortsangabe sicher freuen, falls du auch Raupen entdeckst sogar noch mehr. Du kannst als Gast Beiträge schreiben. Einfach auf den Beitrag in meinem zweiten link antworten.

LG
Gabi


----------



## danyvet (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Gabi,

wenn du meinst...dann mach ich das. Allerdings wirds mit Raupen nix werden. Ich habs verwechselt, die Hecke bei meiner Nachbarin ist kein Buchs, sondern ein Cotoneaster. Früher hatte sie mal Buchshecke im Vorgarten, aber die gibts schon seit ein paar Jahren nimmer. Irgendwo in meiner Nähe gibts aber sicher Buchsbüsche


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus

__ Kaisermantel ...

 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*



Digicat schrieb:


> __ Kaisermantel ...



bist dir gaaaanz sicher, Helmut?  
ich glaub, das ist eher ein Perlmuttfalter


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Dany

Wußtest du das der Kaisermantel der größte Perlmuttfalter ist


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

oh!!! Nein! Das wusste ich nicht!! 
Immer, wenn man glaubt, besonders gscheit zu sein, wird man eines besseren belehrt


----------



## nik (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo zusammen,

auch der Herbst hat noch schöne Falter ...
Ab und an taucht mal ein __ Schwalbenschwanz auf.
   

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------

